

Carbon nanotube computer - dutchbrit
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7468/full/nature12502.html

======
ColinWright
The main discussion seems to be over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447783)

There's also a list (yes, by me) of other submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447900)

